
GoPro's top-secret drone shoots amazingly smooth video - chinmaydesai
http://mashable.com/2015/10/28/gopro-drone-video-footage/#eUIPmI8BZgqu
======
EA
The YouTube video's highest resolution is 1440p which is also the maximum
video resolution of GoPro's light weight Hero Session camera. The video
quality of the video looks similar to the Session.

